# Sup ya'll



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys, my name is Pidgeon. I'm writer of mostly short stories and poems as I am incapable of coming up with more than 1500 words at a time lol. A lot of my topics are kind of ethereal (you know the meaning of life, the afterlife, reality, shit like that). Most of my inspiration comes from music and books that set a really good atmosphere. My favorite authors include Orwell, Lovecraft, tolstoy, dostoyevsky, Nietzsch[FONT=arial, sans-serif]*e, *Julie Anne Peters, etc. Hope to stick around  [/FONT]


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Travers (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Pidgeon!


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2013)

:welcome: Well you sound like you are somewhat down my alley anyway. I would be no more capable right now of writing a full length work than drinking the oceans dry.

There is lots going on on this board though I have found it has expanded my horizons quite a bit.

Good luck.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 22, 2013)

Blade said:


> :welcome: Well you sound like you are somewhat down my alley anyway. I would be no more capable right now of writing a full length work than drinking the oceans dry.
> 
> There is lots going on on this board though I have found it has expanded my horizons quite a bit.
> 
> Good luck.



Haha maybe I could if tried a bit harder. My attention span leads something to be desired though. 

Anyways thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome, Pidgeon84! Look forward to reading some of your work. Many on here can relate to only producing short stuff, so you're in the right place. Enjoy yourself, and see you around.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 22, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> Welcome, Pidgeon84! Look forward to reading some of your work.



I'll post some soon


----------



## The Illusive Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Trilby (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the site!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Pidgeon, welcome to the site.   I like pigeons


----------



## Folcro (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm a bit of the opposite. I envy those who can tie down a story arch in less than fifty pages. I'm a huge fan of Orwell; Nietchermeister is interesting, albeit a little crazy. But it sounds like you'll fit in quite well around here. Looking forward to some more examples of your etheriality


----------

